

A Tale of Two Communities: Diggers Vs Redditers - twoz
http://www.mushon.com/spr09/nmrs/02/10/a-tale-of-two-communities-diggers-vs-redditers/

======
endtime
Overall, this article is of pretty low quality. Poor spelling, poor grammar,
and near-zero insight. Also, the content is somewhat inaccurate. I don't read
Digg any more, so I can't speak to the accuracy of its summary, but I still do
use reddit, and I have to say that the list is missing at least two popular
reddit topics: hating Israel and hating police. And hating Digg very rarely
comes up.

I'm not really sure who the target audience of this article is, but I can't
imagine that it's HN.

